# DIY Dust Collector Box Design?



## nickrochon (Feb 8, 2013)

Anyone have any experience with building a dust collection system like this?










I like the design, think I could just make it myself with PVC fittings from the hardware store. Thoughts?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Nick, a box like this will remove the largest cuttings but most of the fines will travel through to your vacuum. I think you would be better off spending the money to buy either an Onieda-Air Dust Deputy or Clear Vue Cyclone. The cyclonic action of these units will cause most of the fines to remain in your box as well as the big stuff. I am not sure how much difference using a box as opposed to a drum effects the dispersal of fines but I will check with the companies later today for their recommendations. I do know I would rather empty a 5 gallon bucket than lift a box like the one shown.


----------



## andysden (Aug 9, 2011)

are you putting this before or after the vacuum andy


----------



## carlp. (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi Mike is it possible to get more info on that clear vue mini cyclone regards carl


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

CV06 Mini System - Clear Vue Cyclones


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I have a Dust Deputy connected upstream of a Shop Vac and it works great. The filter in the Shop Vac helps reduce the fines leaving the exhaust.

Check out this comparison...
Cyclone Separator Shootout - YouTube


----------



## Alan M (Mar 29, 2010)

i dont think this will work very good

one thing you dont do with dc seperaters is make the aid and dust go around tight bends and corners. that design is all about corners. . 
i would buy a dust deputy or clear view version or build a thien baffel. 
iv got a few thien baffel seperaters and they work great


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Having put together several dust collectors, I suggest you stick with the Rockler style connectors shown. They work far better and fit better than hardware store connectors. I also suggest you find a way to build the bins themselves as either drawers or lift out boxes. Either way, you'll probably want to put the in and out connectors on top so you can remove the top, lift out and dump the drawers. This bin looks like you have to pick up the whole thing to dump it out. I have also found that the incoming port needs to blast against a surface (as the picture shows) so that chips and most of the sawdust is stopped and drops down into the first bin. You could also fit a flat filter into a third and final chamber to pick up most of fine particles so very little dust goes through the vacuum or blower itself. That would make it feasible to port the exhaust outside, which I suspect might increase cfpm a bit. Dust collection is a must. Breathing in carcinogenic sawdust is a bad idea...take it from a throat cancer survivor.


----------



## richjh (Jan 14, 2013)

I priced fittings at my local Lowes store and by the time you get everything you would need it added up to more than the $15 US I paid for the Dust RIGHT connectors from Rockler. I have not built my collection box yet so some of the advice here should make my system more useable. My final stage is a small portable dust collector system I picked up at Harbor Freight with a dust collection bag with the standard 4" connectors.


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

++ On the Rockler connectors, a round container will work much better. Add a hardboard or plywood baffle on allthread rod a couple of inches below the L's and generate some real cyclonic action.


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

The wife got me one of these for my B'day. It works fine with my anemic shopvac, holds a lot, you can see when it needs emptying, rolls nice, and doesn't tip easily.









{Photo is from Rockler - not me or my shop, we're both much uglier}

+1 on corners are ill advised, round will work for you.

GCG


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Carl, photo's tomorrow of the Dust Right and the Clear Vue Cyclone. The Dust Deputy didn't arrive yet.


----------



## nickrochon (Feb 8, 2013)

I've scrapped the idea. I picked up a 55 gallon plastic drum from CL, now waiting on a little help with a Thien baffle. Gonna go with what works!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Ulead has round fiberboard containers. I have the 30 gallon units which were about $55 and used a jug saw to cut circles traced from the Rockler dust ports. Put a small bead of white tub seal around the bottom of the port to stop any leaks. Put this before the vacuum (blower). I keep everything off the floor if I can for easier cleanup, so this sits on a shelf just below the blower. Use the Rockler 20 something foot collapsible hose to connect to various machines. Shop is really too small for fixed ports.


----------



## carlp. (Nov 3, 2012)

thanks mike regards carl


----------



## rpludwig (Nov 22, 2011)

late to this thread, but +1 for the Dust Deputy recently aquired, best $69 bucks spent in a long time.

This thing is amazing, routed some teak yesterday, 4 hours worth, 98%+ (4 gallons of sawdust & chips) landed in the bucket, nothing of note in the shop vac bag or micron filter. As Mike said, rather empty a bucket than deal with shop vac bags and filters, I am a believer!

Only negative is that it is a bit tipsy, easily fixed with a brick or two in the bottom of the bucket. It will pay for itself in bag/filter savings in short order.

Ron


----------

